
Why we're doing “intra-planetary” node discovery at NuCypher - jMyles
https://blog.nucypher.com/why-were-rolling-our-own-intra-planetary-node-discovery-at-nucypher-beeb53018b0
======
jMyles
Interested in whether or not other projects are coming to similar conclusions.
I notice that golem has a lot of similar logic:

[https://github.com/golemfactory/golem/blob/develop/golem/net...](https://github.com/golemfactory/golem/blob/develop/golem/network/p2p/p2pservice.py)

Are we all totally crazy for wanting to do our own node discovery?

